# Daytona...



## Steve5D (Oct 18, 2013)

I went do to the "Fall Cycle Scene" at Daytona International Speedway today. It's part of "Biketoberfest".

Other than some drag races, I've never shot motorcycle racing before. It was a little difficult to get different vantage points but, for a first go-round, I'm pretty happy with what I came away with.

A sampling:


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## spang1mw (Oct 18, 2013)

Very nice job! They look great!


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you! Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2013)

they all look the same.


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> they all look the same.


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice set


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 19, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> they all look the same.



Let's review:

_*It was a little difficult to get different vantage points...*_


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I went do to the "Fall Cycle Scene" at Daytona International Speedway today. It's part of "Biketoberfest".
> 
> Other than some drag races, I've never shot motorcycle racing before. It was a little difficult to get different vantage points but, for a first go-round, I'm pretty happy with what I came away with.
> 
> ...



Just thought I would keep these as a souvenir


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 19, 2013)

Oh, Steve, did you ask the mods to delete my comment?

No matter
I said what everyone thinks


----------



## mishele (Oct 19, 2013)

Lew, move along before I have to get out my whip. :heart:


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 19, 2013)

You got some nice shots, sharp with good color. The only things I might think about is cropping the top of #1 to get rid of that edge of the background above the blue railing; and unfortunately with #6 the black helmet blends into the black background but I'm not sure what you could have done except maybe get him another time around when he's in front of a different part of the background (had that been possible). 

These type photos would be good if pictures of individual participants were needed, which is sometimes the case in sports from my experience. (Or even of the various sponsors' names, I've done some of that for marketing purposes for a team.)


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 19, 2013)

Good series of images and as far as them all looking the same, being good is being consistent.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks!

Like I said, for having never shot motorcycle racing before (save for drags out at PIR in Portland), I'm happy with the results.

Now that I'm living in St. Augustine, I'll be making my way down there more often to shoot. There's a whole lot more that goes on there besides the Daytona 500...


----------



## jl1975 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice shots.  I like number 6 the best; with the other bike/rider in the background it looks a bit more dynamic.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 19, 2013)

Orange bikes are Purdy.

Nice shots.  Wish we had some more "poses", but I understand the dilemma there.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 19, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Orange bikes are Purdy.
> 
> Nice shots.  Wish we had some more "poses", but I understand the dilemma there.



They really do "pop" quite a bit more than just about any other color...


----------



## R3d (Oct 31, 2013)

Why couldn't you move around at all?


----------



## Braineack (Oct 31, 2013)

Pretty great, especially for never shooting like this before.


----------



## lambertpix (Oct 31, 2013)

Good set - all very well framed.  It looks like it was pretty bright -- everyone had tinted visors.  Some of my favorite shots have been ones where you can see the rider's eyes.  Depending on the track, you may be able to get on the inside of a corner, too, which can be nice because they'll lay over toward you.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice colorful vibrant shots, at least to me anyways.


----------



## EDL (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbup:  They look good to me.

I was born and raised in Daytona.  Lots of great memories there, but I wouldn't go back to live...too crowded for my tastes, although it's backed off quite a bit since it's no longer spring break heaven...and the beach nazis require you to pay to drive on the beach...at least on the few areas now you can drive on it.

Haven't been there in probably 10 years.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 1, 2013)

R3d said:


> Why couldn't you move around at all?



It wasn't so much a question of moving around; I could certainly do that.

The issue was moving around and still being able to get an acceptable vantage point from which to shoot...


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 1, 2013)

Braineack said:


> Pretty great, especially for never shooting like this before.





lambertpix said:


> Good set - all very well framed.  It looks like it was pretty bright -- everyone had tinted visors.  Some of my favorite shots have been ones where you can see the rider's eyes.  Depending on the track, you may be able to get on the inside of a corner, too, which can be nice because they'll lay over toward you.





spanishgirleyes said:


> Nice colorful vibrant shots, at least to me anyways.





EDL said:


> :thumbup:  They look good to me.



Thanks!


----------

